# What is going on with this Board



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

There is a ton of downtime, and I know  it is because of a DDOS, but still it is flaky at best. 10 Minutes all good, then really really slow, and then nothing at all. (repeat)

I think I just am going to go work on my own stuff. (Sigh)


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2013)

It's exactly what you just said. For what it's worth, WHT has been slowing down a lot too as I suspect people are throwing out attacks.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> There is a ton of downtime, and I know  it is because of a DDOS, but still it is flaky at best. 10 Minutes all good, then really really slow, and then nothing at all. (repeat)
> 
> I think I just am going to go work on my own stuff. (Sigh)


The DDoS earlier progressed to a RUDY Flood which was a bit harder for Francisco and Aldryic to filter but they got there 

As the final tweaks are made, everything should start being more responsive.


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (May 16, 2013)

So far so good, the forums have experienced tremendous growth within just a few hours. Good job guys.


----------



## Patrick (May 16, 2013)

Unfortunately someones not happy, DDoS only funnily mainly occurs when LET was down but seems fine now as it's up again


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2013)

We've also got some pixie dust we're going to sprinkle around to help out with the load and to ensure we stay up as often as possible.


----------



## Francisco (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> There is a ton of downtime, and I know  it is because of a DDOS, but still it is flaky at best. 10 Minutes all good, then really really slow, and then nothing at all. (repeat)
> 
> I think I just am going to go work on my own stuff. (Sigh)


I may get rid of PHP-FPM if Nick/Curtis want me to.

I had to kick it a few minutes ago because it simply stopped serving requests.

Probably just get php-cgi going.

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

No worries now, VPSBoard is all safe over at Francisco's DDoS Protected network


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> No worries now, VPSBoard is all safe over at Francisco's DDoS Protected network


Sadly I think it can only take ~50 Gbps... (might be wrong, as that might be the old numbers)


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

http://www.internetpulse.net/


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

It was the RUDY Flood that hurt most as they're apparently harder to filter but a few tweaks from Francisco and Aldryic and we were back up


----------



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

Clearly the only way to avoid a DDOS today, as an alternate forum option on a topic similar to LET, was to not have any active members. I wouldn't judge this place by script kiddies doing what they do


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, funny, every time LET/LEB have a major bed wetting issue all their competitors get massively attacked.

I don't recall this syndrome until CC got involved.  Anyone remember this sort of thing when the old lowendadmin ran the place?


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

Well, we're under one hell of a large attack now. Someone wants to get through.


----------



## trewq (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Well, we're under one hell of a large attack now. Someone wants to get through.


BuyVM are amazing.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

trewq said:


> BuyVM are amazing.


Definitely and they're so cheap.

Currently: 500 packets in .006s


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Well, we're under one hell of a large attack now. Someone wants to get through.



Appropriate song for this occasion?


----------



## trewq (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Definitely and they're so cheap.
> 
> Currently: 500 packets in .006s


I have actually sent a few potential clients over to them. I don't take clients on that require more from my services than I offer, DOS protection for example. I will normally just send them over to BuyVM.

I really need to stop advertising for other businesses... haha


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

BuyVM runs a good operation.  I can't speak highly enough of them.

Have yet to test the durability of the pony team and ability to handle the attacks.  But I have my pins in place to do so, cause I think I might need the protection in the future


----------



## Zen (May 16, 2013)

Maybe this is a great time for us to collectively test OpenLiteSpeed with vpsBoard and see some real world performance after say a month?

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Fair idea Zen   What are the specs looking like about performance increase between OpenLiteSpeed and Lighthttpd?

Always weary of tech drag races


----------



## SkylarM (May 16, 2013)

Things are slowly loading faster! har har...


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Site is being peppy for me   Glad the attacks could be fended off.


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Zen said:


> Maybe this is a great time for us to collectively test OpenLiteSpeed with vpsBoard and see some real world performance after say a month?
> 
> Just throwing it out there.


Glad to see you here Zen


----------

